
US Attorney Gen. questions need to shield big tech from liability for user posts - stevenicr
https://www.reuters.com/article/internet-regulation-justice/u-s-attorney-gen-questions-need-to-shield-big-tech-from-liability-for-user-posts-idUSL1N2AJ0PW
======
stevenicr
reuters has that one, and then the same article, updated more recently:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-internet-regulation-
justi...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-internet-regulation-
justice/should-facebook-google-be-liable-for-user-posts-asks-u-s-attorney-
general-barr-idUSKBN20D26S)

different headline - not sure if the content of article is different.. same
author, should run a diff on them I guess.

